# Perfect Bug Out Bottle



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I have finally found the perfect BOB (bottle) Nalgene came out with a S.S. Bottle with a mouth the size of their plastic ones. The Silva starter compass will fit down the throat of it. I have been perplexed by this for quite some time. I want a s.s. bottle that will fit all of my supplies including an orienteering compass. I also wanted a BOB that I could boil water in to purify it or heat a hot meal. This is the first Bottle that will do both.:congrat:Hope this helps anyone else that has been wrestling with this issue. I purchased my bottle at dicks, I believe the compass come from the local BSA shop. Sail


----------



## Al-Thi'b (Jan 6, 2010)

cheaperthandirt also has these kinds of bottles some with different types of accessories.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Al-Thi'b said:


> cheaperthandirt also has these kinds of bottles some with different types of accessories.


I looked at their bottles, they aren't the quality I wanted. They all seem to be plastic and the necks are narrow. The SS Nalgene I purchased can be used over a fire for cooking in or boiling water for purification in. Also for navigating a good compass can be stored in it. Alot of the accessories in the prepackaged bottles aren't quite what I would prefer, I prefer putting my own together with a little more quality and more taylored to my needs for my part of the country. They do look like a good basic bottle to get started with and would be a good display one for working with the scouts.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Watch those SS bottles in the winter. They're just like a flagpole and you can get your tongue or lips stuck to it...


----------

